# Montana Elk Application



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If you apply and get turned down for your out of state Montana Elk Tag, do you get most your money back? How does this work?

Thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you get back all but about $15, but I don't remember. If you want a preference point that will also cost you $20.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

On the money PLAINSMAN. I will be getting a $500 check from Wyoming in the near future.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Are any of you guys familiar with the cost of an archery elk tag? Is it over the counter etc.?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It is $483 in Wyoming thats what I got turned down for. You can buy them over the counter in Idaho I might have to head there.  anyone wanna go???


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

For the general big game combo in Montana, which is an elk tag and a deer A tag it is $643.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> It is $483 in Wyoming thats what I got turned down for. You can buy them over the counter in Idaho I might have to head there. anyone wanna go???


In Idaho you can just buy them over the counter, for archery. I work with a guy that goes about every other year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Elk for Montana must be applied for by March 15. I paid $638 for the application, plus a fee to apply on internet, plus $20 for a point. Total for me was $677.?? The license is good for archery or rifle. If I get the license I will go for 6 to 10 days each season. It's though to guess the rut for archery season. I will go the second or third week not the first.


----------

